# $50 Movie Rental



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 10, 2016)

Would you pay $50 for a 48 hour rental for a movie just released to theaters?  Sean Parker (founder of Napster & Facebook backer) thinks you will.

https://consumerist.com/2016/03/10/...nks-youll-pay-50-to-watch-new-movies-at-home/


----------



## Don M. (Mar 10, 2016)

There aren't a half dozen movies a year that are worth the price of admission....IMO.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 10, 2016)

No, I wouldn't.  Ridiculous.  Besides which, as Don M. noted above, most of what comes out isn't worth watching, anyway.


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 11, 2016)

In a word..no.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 11, 2016)

You've gotta be kidding...Same thing with books. Sometimes they'll make a big to do about pre-ordering a new release. Even if it was something I totally wanted to read...I'm imagining Lincoln and Kennedy in WWII with pit bulls...I can still wait.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 11, 2016)

No way.
And at that rip off price I hope that this idea does not succeed.
And I am usually for entrepreneurs.

Not this time!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 11, 2016)

No.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 11, 2016)

Never.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 11, 2016)

NO never ever ever


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2016)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> Would you pay $50 for a 48 hour rental for a movie just released to theaters?  Sean Parker (founder of Napster & Facebook backer) thinks you will.
> 
> https://consumerist.com/2016/03/10/...nks-youll-pay-50-to-watch-new-movies-at-home/



I haven't spent $50 in my entire life total, for movie rentals.

I do spend a small fortune on DirecTV service(without premium channels or Pay-per-View), but I'm_ cutting the cord_ on that too, soon.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 11, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> I haven't spent $50 in my entire life total, for movie rentals.
> 
> I do spend a small fortune on DirecTV service(without premium channels or Pay-per-View), but I'm_ cutting the cord_ on that too, soon.



DO cut that cord.  Get a Roku and you can do Netflix and Acorn TV and always have something to watch for the grand total of $14 per month.  I did it 3 years ago and have never regretted it.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> DO cut that cord.  Get a Roku and you can do Netflix and Acorn TV and always have something to watch for the grand total of $14 per month.  I did it 3 years ago and have never regretted it.



I do Netflix- casting to my Chromecast stick plugged into the TV.  I'm looking at a  Roku purchase real soon, probably on my next Walmart visit.


----------

